# Kaliber 2010 sigs



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Weet niet of het beetje not-done is, maar ik vind het nog een beetje stil hier terwijl ik weet dat er echt veel Nederlandse WUS'rs zijn. Dus ik heb een linkje in m'n sig gezet naar 'ons' subforum, zodat ook mensen in andere subfora die nog niet weten dat we een Nederlands forum hebben hierheen komen. Misschien leuk als andere 'regulars' hier dat ook doen?

Zie mijn sig:


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Okee, ik ga even de noob uithangen, hoe kan ik een link insluiten in tekst? :-d

Op andere fora lukt het me prima, maar hier niet!

Denk trouwens dat het hier vanzelf zal gaan lopen mits er genoeg nieuwe threads worden aangemaakt. We zijn in elk geval al een groter succes dan het Italiaanse subforum, dat bovendien al een stuk langer bestaat


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


> Okee, ik ga even de noob uithangen, hoe kan ik een link insluiten in tekst? :-d


't is idd wat verwarrend, maar het gaat om de URL tag:

Ook een Nederlander? Kom dan naar het [ URL="https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=428"]Nederlandstalige WUS forum: Kaliber 2010[ /URL]

Copy/pasten en extra spaties na de [ weghalen


----------



## Harayasu (Oct 27, 2009)

Effectief. Die regel Nederlands viel me vandaag ineens op hier op deze voornamelijk Engelstalige fora. Heb er meteen een bookmark van gemaakt.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

"Er zijn maar 10 soorten mensen. Zij die het binair begrijpen en zij die het niet begrijpen..."

Hmmmm, volgens mij kan ik Einstein weer eens quoten: "Mijn vrouw begrijpt me niet".

BTW, good initiatief Guy. Volgens mij krijg ik wel een enorme sig als ik er nog een regel toevoeg.

EDIT: Oh, By de weg, Guy, misschien moet je je signatuur een beetje aanpassen. Ook in Belgie en Zuid Afrika spreken ze Nederlands. Iets van "Spreek je Nederlands, bezoek dan..." zou misschien wat vriendelijker op onze zuiderburen en heel erg zuiderburen overkomen 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Sjors said:


> EDIT: Oh, By de weg, Guy, misschien moet je je signatuur een beetje aanpassen. Ook in Belgie en Zuid Afrika spreken ze Nederlands.


Ah, niet over nagedacht idd. Zal 'm morgen even netjes maken


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

GuySie said:


> 't is idd wat verwarrend, maar het gaat om de URL tag:
> 
> Ook een Nederlander? Kom dan naar het [ URL="https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=428"]Nederlandstalige WUS forum: Kaliber 2010[ /URL]
> 
> Copy/pasten en extra spaties na de [ weghalen


Thanks!! Heb er maar meteen een lekker flashy uithangbord van gemaakt ;-)


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Lester Burnham said:


> Zin om in het Nederlands te babbelen over horloges? Klik hier!!


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-dDuidelijker kan waarschijnlijk niet:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d​


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Sjors said:


> :-d:-d:-d:-d:-dDuidelijker kan waarschijnlijk niet:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d​


Heb 'm een beetje aangepast!

Sjors, sorry voor het "Hollandse", maar dat bekt nu eenmaal zo lekker als er ook nog "Horloge Hoek" achter komt :-d


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Eigenlijk zijn die sigs ook handig. Hoef ik oon niet meer Kaliber 2010 te bookmarken ;-)


----------



## Thehaguedragon (Jun 24, 2010)

Het werkt in ieder geval wèl.
Door die "sig" ben ik hierbij gekomen....:-!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Ha ha Dragon,

Welkom bij Kaliber 2010:-!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Thehaguedragon said:


> Het werkt in ieder geval wèl.


Daar gaat het om b-)


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Thehaguedragon said:


> Het werkt in ieder geval wèl.
> Door die "sig" ben ik hierbij gekomen....:-!


Idem hier!


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

EricSW said:


> Idem hier!


+1 |>

Toch leuk om in het Nederlands te lullen, vooral als het om verkopers etc in de buurt gaat


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

Ja ik kan het ook alleen maar beamen. Normaliter zat ik voornamelijk in de Dive-forums. Toen mijn oog daar toevallig viel op een sig ben ik daardoor in Kaliber 2010 gekomen. Nu is ook Kaliber 2010 dagelijks in het nieuws!? Ik zal mijn sig ook aanpassen!

gr Kev


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Ik zie dat we weer nieuwe leden erbij hebben in Kaliber, dus deze krijgt weer een schopje. Spread the word!


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Aangezien we de laatste tijd een aantal nieuwe bezoekers op Kaliber 2010 hebben rondlopen wil ik deze nog een keer een schopje geven. Immers hoe meer zielen, hoe meer vreugde!


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Zo... ook maar ff toegevoegd.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Dit was me nog niet eens opgevallen, enkel hoe centreren jullie die tekst!?


Pffff,.... laat maar, gelukt!


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Thanks heren, hoe meer zielen hoe meer vreugde |>


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Hehehe. Tijd om eens een Kaliber-meet ergens in NL te overwegen?


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Heb het er vorig jaar toevallig al eens met Sjors over gehad! Wellicht dat het in het voorjaar/voorzomer straks een goed plan is om een locatie te prikken om eens een bbq aan te zetten en wat te lallen over horloges


----------

